# Which pole saw do you suggest?



## mwm (Oct 26, 2006)

New to the site. Since somebody wanted my pole saw and Husky 394 more than I did  , I'm looking for suggestions on which pole I should buy. No questions about the 394, I liked it and will replace it with the same, but they've got several new pole saws out and looking for your opions.

Thanks
MWM


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 26, 2006)

Stihl HT101 or HT131 are really nice..


----------



## mwm (Oct 26, 2006)

Looks like they weigh about the same, but the 101 is 1.3 hp and the 131 is 1.9 hp. But, the 101 can take a 12 or 14" bar and the 131 only a 12" bar. Hmmm.....

Any other suggestions?


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 26, 2006)

I have the HT101 and have had 3 people try mine and each bought one..I should get a commission..LOL



.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Oct 26, 2006)

Gotta be a typo or they don't want to warranty the driveshaft weekly. I'd be willing to bet you could run a 16" on the 131... I think Lakeside may already have a KM130 w/ a 16" bar on the polesaw? 

Chaser


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 26, 2006)

He doesn't, but he will...

For me the KM 130 with extensions is better than the sliding pole version. I just don't use a pole saws enough to dedicate a unit.


----------



## mwm (Oct 26, 2006)

04ultra said:


> I have the HT101 and have had 3 people try mine and each bought one..I should get a commission..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> .



I see that the Stihls are fixed length. I've had two Echos and both were fixed length. I was thinking about going to an extended pole design so you can get some extra height. Stihl makes good motors though...........


----------



## mwm (Oct 26, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> He doesn't, but he will...
> 
> For me the KM 130 with extentions is better then the sliding pole version. I just don't use a pole saws enough to dedicate a unit.



Who makes the KM 130?


----------



## Stumper (Oct 26, 2006)

Pardon the sacriledge but When it comes to chainsaws on a stick Echo has a superior product.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Oct 26, 2006)

mwm said:


> I see that the Stihls are fixed length. I've had two Echos and both were fixed length. I was thinking about going to an extended pole design so you can get some extra height. Stihl makes good motors though...........



The 100 and 130 are fixed length. The 101 and 130 are telescoping.

Chaser


----------



## mwm (Oct 26, 2006)

My bad on the 101 and 131. I was reading the website like it was a "removable" shaft (maybe for transporting or something), but now I understand that it is telescoping. I don't see where they make extensions for them though.


----------



## mwm (Oct 26, 2006)

Stumper said:


> Pardon the sacriledge but When it comes to chainsaws on a stick Echo has a superior product.



Never had any problems with either of my Echos (except for one being stolen!) Always started and ran fine.


----------



## WRW (Oct 26, 2006)

Stumper said:


> Pardon the sacriledge but When it comes to chainsaws on a stick Echo has a superior product.




I can't speak for the Stihl products, but I am quite happy with the Echo.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Oct 26, 2006)

mwm said:


> My bad on the 101 and 131. I was reading the website like it was a "removable" shaft (maybe for transporting or something), but now I understand that it is telescoping. I don't see where they make extensions for them though.



You'll have to look under multi-task tools on the Stihl site and the KM units. But for production work the telescoping is probably far superior to fooling w/ extensions.

Chaser


----------



## mwm (Oct 26, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> You'll have to look under multi-task tools on the Stihl site and the KM units. But for production work the telescoping is probably far superior to fooling w/ extensions.
> 
> Chaser



Who is KM?


----------



## wagonwheeler (Oct 26, 2006)

mwm said:


> Who is KM?



It is a Stihl product. KM is the designation of thier Kombi-tool line. Powerhead on a half-shaft and you swap out attachments.

HT101 is a dedicated Stihl pole pruner. KM130 (or KM110,etc...) is a Stihl powerhead w/ various attachments. 

I've got a Stihl KM130 powerhead and use it to run a pole saw, articulating hedge trimmer, line head, brush blade, etc...that 4mix is pretty quiet and has a lotta grunt.

Chaser


----------



## PWB (Oct 26, 2006)

We have an older (FS 85?) stihl pole saw at work, good unit BUT!! the telescoping slide doesn't like the abuse some people give it. We've put a couple of shafts on it. They get twisted when subjected to too much rough handling. We've got one guy that wants to use it like a scythe to clean ditchbanks, beats the hell out of it. Boss never sees it, won't believe it and blames the tool. Great tool when used accordingly though.


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 26, 2006)

mwm said:


> Looks like they weigh about the same, but the 101 is 1.3 hp and the 131 is 1.9 hp. But, the 101 can take a 12 or 14" bar and the 131 only a 12" bar. Hmmm.....
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Have both, there is not another one made with this kind of power and torque. Also the 131 will take a 16 inch bar.


----------



## dgfitz (Oct 27, 2006)

Just Mow said:


> Have both, there is not another one made with this kind of power and torque. Also the 131 will take a 16 inch bar.



How much does that 131 sell for?http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/bowdown.gif


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 27, 2006)

Stumper said:


> Pardon the sacriledge but When it comes to chainsaws on a stick Echo has a superior product.


I'll second the recommendation. The echo is a better unit.
Really, a good hand powered pole saw works best for most situations. The newer generation cut so fast, are easily adjustable, and are so light, they are just all around easier to use than the powered saws, unless you're cutting a lot of big wood.


----------



## mwm (Oct 27, 2006)

I went and looked at the Stihls yesterday. They would have to order the Echo.

Echo PPT260: 25.4 cc engine, 16.9 lbs without bar and chain $550

Stihl HT101: 31.4 cc engine, 16.2 lbs supposedly with 12" bar $600

Stihl HT131: 36.3 cc engine, 16.5 lbs supposedly with 12" bar $650

It's pretty easy to see that the Stihls have the bigger engines and weigh less, but I do like the option of adding the 5' extension bar to the Echo which you can't do on the Stihls (remember I'm a stump man and not a tree climber). I wonder if Stihl is skimping on something to be able to weight less?

Thanks everybody for your input!!! Keep it coming, because I'll probably be deciding and buying next week.


----------



## wagonwheeler (Oct 27, 2006)

mwm said:


> I wonder if Stihl is skimping on something to be able to weight less?



Not likely the case. It generally costs more to weigh less for the same or more power. Echo hasn't really tried to market on power to weight - but have a great reputation on getting the work done. If they cost as much as Stihl they'd have a marketing problem.

The extra power of the HT131 takes nothing away from the utility of the others and is also of no merit if you're 2' short of what you need to cut.

Dang. 5' extension on that Echo would be some kinda LOOOOOOONNNNNGGGG. 

Chaser


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 27, 2006)

dgfitz said:


> How much does that 131 sell for?http://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/bowdown.gif


649 in Texas


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 27, 2006)

The power difference between the two really isn't noticeable, nor is the weight. What is noticeable is the Echo has a much more robust pole. The stihl's pole is quite fragile.
You'll find these saws take quite a beating. You're always reaching up and cutting, only to have the branch fall towards your head. The pole saw will get pinched and bumped and knocked around on almost every cut. You want a strong shaft.
We have both brands at the shop where I work and the stihl has lost a pole or two to bending, it is shorter, and doesn't feel quite as nice as the echo. The bigger shaft is just easier to grab on to.
I also think echo motors are built very well. They are also well supported, parts and service seem easy to get.


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 28, 2006)

I have used both and agree the echo has a stronger pole and the motor has enough grunt. Stihl makes a great chainsaw and the motor is nice on the pole saw, but the pole is lacking. As for the extension, the standard extension pole on the echo is 13'8 which when fully extended can give you quite a workout after a few hours. I would not recomend adding any more extensions to that. Swinging over 18' of pole with a chainsaw cutting head is unstable and dangerous. If you need limbs cut that high, get in the tree.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 28, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> The power difference between the two really isn't noticeable, nor is the weight. What is noticeable is the Echo has a much more robust pole. The stihl's pole is quite fragile.
> You'll find these saws take quite a beating. You're always reaching up and cutting, only to have the branch fall towards your head. The pole saw will get pinched and bumped and knocked around on almost every cut. You want a strong shaft.
> We have both brands at the shop where I work and the stihl has lost a pole or two to bending, it is shorter, and doesn't feel quite as nice as the echo. The bigger shaft is just easier to grab on to.
> I also think echo motors are built very well. They are also well supported, parts and service seem easy to get.



Have you tried the 131?


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 28, 2006)

*i'd go with the stihl 101*

i run a 14 inch bar on mine and it works great.my buddy has the echo and there is no comparrison.stihl all the way.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 28, 2006)

Dadatwins said:


> I have used both and agree the echo has a stronger pole and the motor has enough grunt. Stihl makes a great chainsaw and the motor is nice on the pole saw, but the pole is lacking. As for the extension, the standard extension pole on the echo is 13'8 which when fully extended can give you quite a workout after a few hours. I would not recommend adding any more extensions to that. Swinging over 18' of pole with a chainsaw cutting head is unstable and dangerous. If you need limbs cut that high, get in the tree.




I agree... it is certainly a workout.

I find that even the 101 I use difficult to manage at full extension, not so much at near vertical, but once it drops below 45 degrees (which it does often while maneuvering). I tore a rotator cuff (shoulder) that took a year to "heal", and it still bothers me. 

Personally, from a repair perspective, I like the standard KM units with fixed extensions. There is a recommended limit of one additional extension, but I've seen two, occasionally there (dangerous) being used).


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 28, 2006)

Extend the Echo out and put it on a limb and because of lack of power it chatters before digging in. Put the Stihl on the same limb and because of torgue and power it digs in right away without the shaft damaging chattering that the Echo does. The Stihl is definately the better choice in my opinion.


----------



## mwm (Oct 28, 2006)

Ya'll are great. Thanks for all the different perspectives!


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 28, 2006)

Echo PPT260: 25.4 cc engine, 16.9 lbs without bar and chain $550
HP ? not listed because they do not generate enough. If I had to guess it would be about 3/4 of a horse

Stihl HT101: 31.4 cc engine, 16.2 lbs supposedly with 12" bar $600
HP 1.3 bhp
Stihl HT131: 36.3 cc engine, 16.5 lbs supposedly with 12" bar $650
HP 1.9 bhp

ENOUGH SAID:jawdrop:


----------



## mwm (Oct 30, 2006)

After hearing the concerns that the Stihl pole wasn't strong enough I went back to the store Saturday. This time I pulled out the pole and looked at it. I see what ya'll are saying, because it does seem flimsy. They didn't have an Echo in stock, so I'm looking for one of those in town to be able to compare it.


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 30, 2006)

mwm said:


> After hearing the concerns that the Stihl pole wasn't strong enough I went back to the store Saturday. This time I pulled out the pole and looked at it. I see what ya'll are saying, because it does seem flimsy. They didn't have an Echo in stock, so I'm looking for one of those in town to be able to compare it.


Never had a problem with the pole being flimsy. The reason the Echo one looks different is because of a liner on the outside that does not let you see it.


----------



## PWB (Oct 30, 2006)

The stihl is a good tool. I was just making the point that abuse WILL cause damage to it. Use it like it's meant to be used and it'll stand up fine.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 30, 2006)

Just Mow said:


> Never had a problem with the pole being flimsy. The reason the Echo one looks different is because of a liner on the outside that does not let you see it.


Uhh, let me think about this... Nope, the Echo's shaft is bigger in diameter and stronger.
I understand the Stihl brand loyalty, and I run a lot of stihls, but this time Echo wins, hands down.
I'll try to get a picture of the two together tomorrow, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 30, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> Uhh, let me think about this... Nope, the Echo's shaft is bigger in diameter and stronger.
> I understand the Stihl brand loyalty, and I run a lot of stihls, but this time Echo wins, hands down.
> I'll try to get a picture of the two together tomorrow, you'll see what I mean.


Sorry Mike, I was going off of something that I was told about the Echo shaft.It's not that much of a factor though as the power and the torque of the Stihl outweigh the Echo. I have used both and I will stick with what I have. No offense but I just hate Echo products as they are not of the same quality anymore. JMO.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 30, 2006)

The echo chainsaws aren't anything to brag about, I mean, they are good saws, just not commercial quality. They definitely are high end homeowner stuff. 
The pole saw is a different animal. They bought the basic design from the innovator of the gas powered polesaw from uhh,,, what's the name? Anyway, it was called Power Pruner. I have one I own personally. It's a great saw, about 20 years old. 
At work we have 3 or 4 different models. Some stihl, I think two of the new fixed shaft, one of the extendable shaft (2 or 3 years old), and an Echo with the extension shaft. The Echo is the preferred tool, unless you don't need the reach, then the Stihl is better, for power, and the pole isn't likely to bend with the short reach.
Really, the only reason we have them is for road clearance. We ride in the back of a dump truck cutting anything less than 14' high. True tree preservation work. Better then driving down the road with a brush mower, I guess.


----------



## mwm (Oct 31, 2006)

I've had two echo pruners before (one a fixed shaft and the other a power head exchange system). They ALWAYS started and never gave me any problems. Looking at the numbers on the Stihl had me pretty much convinced to give them a whirl, but after pulling out the shaft on the 260 it really did look and feel flimsy. I'll look at an Echo as soon as I get a chance and can find one.

Hmmmm, Stihl motor with Echo shaft...............that my be a heck of a combination.


----------



## Ed*L (Oct 31, 2006)

I've got the Stihl HT-75. It was the first one my dealer could get his hands on when they were first introduced (around 1997?). I use it for keeping branches out of the fields on our property.
Never had any issues with the strength of the tube itself while in use. Although it doesn't hold up well when you land a branch on it. You also cannot let the saw "chatter" & bounce while in a cut, it will twist the splined drive shaft. Stihl is also very proud of the shaft parts for it.

If you are keeping the same trees trimmed at a regular interval, the pole pruner is only good for several trimmings. Once you cut the low branches off at the trunk, the higher branches will droop down as they grow out. Several years later you cut them off at the trunk, then the cycle repeats itself with the next level of branches.......Pretty soon you cannot reach high enough to cut the branches off.

Ed


----------



## mwm (Nov 21, 2006)

After seeing the pole on the Stihl, I started looking for an Echo in stock to compare it too, but couldn't find one. So, I bit the bullet and ordered the Echo after concerns about the Stihl's pole being too flimsy. After receiving it and inspecting it I can definitely tell what ya'll mean. The Echo's pole is much stronger than the Stihl. I haven't even tried it yet, but I wanted to let ya'll know how nice it was to make this purchase after hearing everybody's suggestions. It really helps to get opinions before buying something in this price range. Thanks again.

Also, my Husky 395 came in too 

Whomever stole my 394 and pole saw, you better be careful with them. The Good Lord may let you have an accident so he can go ahead and talk with you one on one.


----------



## oldschool (Nov 21, 2006)

This being my first post, I'm going out on a limb here... I'm a big fan of Stihl, but Echo has 'em beat in the pole saw department.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Pole pruner Stihl HT101/HT 75*

Stihl HT 101 just bought a new one two months ago, works great,:biggrinbounce2: Tried and echo that a friend had and was trying to peddle, Did not like the way the handle/trigger felt, it ran good and cut OK just did not feel right . already own HT 75 just like the more ergonomic grip Stihl offersumpkin2:


----------



## wagonwheeler (Nov 21, 2006)

mwm said:


> Whomever stole my 394 and pole saw, you better be careful with them. The Good Lord may let you have an accident so he can go ahead and talk with you one on one.



I'm not so sure He's the one they'd be talkin' to...

(iffin' ya' know what I'm sayin'...)

..


----------



## TopJimmy (Nov 22, 2006)

FWIW, I have a HT101 and love it. If the 131 would have been out, I would have purchased it. More power always seems better. I have never run an Echo. I am a little worried about the shaft long term. They do take a beating. I have pulled my apart a couple of times, and the branches often seem to land on the head and push it to the ground. Several hours cutting with one will give you quite a workout.

Jim


----------



## ihbase (Dec 8, 2009)

*HT 131 power*

Hey-

I picked up an HT 131 last week. After running it for about seven days, it feels "off" to me. The motor / chain speed feels like about 75% of ideal. Any one else have this experience or is this just me and the 4 stroke blues?

The saw also had to go back for warranty repair when the driveshaft disconnected from the powerhead. Not very impressive. 

And- it is a ##### to cold start- still have not landed upon a winning easy start combination of choke / prime / throttle. Really frustrated with this unit. 

-mike


----------



## ihbase (Dec 8, 2009)

Really? I can't say the word "#####"? Seriously? Did I log onto the PTA site by mistake? -mike


----------



## CentaurG2 (Dec 8, 2009)

ihbase said:


> Hey-
> 
> I picked up an HT 131 last week. After running it for about seven days, it feels "off" to me. The motor / chain speed feels like about 75% of ideal. Any one else have this experience or is this just me and the 4 stroke blues?
> 
> ...



Welcome to the ht131 blues. The powerhead/shaft disconnect problem has something to do with the adjustable shaft. My 131 had the same problem and it took three trips to the dealer to get it fixed correctly. Mine was repaired under warrantee but the last time in was in it took a week to get it back so I don’t think it is an easy or cheap fix. 
The cold start problem is probably due to the ignition module (coil) getting stuck in the “advanced” position or so they tell me. You can crank it till you blue in the face but it will not start for love nor money. It is a common ailment of the 4 mix engine. As near as I can tell, Stihl is aware of the problem and their solution was to change the lifetime warrantee on electrical components to a 3 or 5 year warrantee shortly after the introduction of the 4 mix. If your 131 is under warrantee, just bring it back to the dealer and let them fix it. 
On the bright side, once it is running, the 131 is a great pole saw and will make you a lot of money. Mine paid for itself about 10X over during the last ice storm. If the power feels off have your dealer check the valves. Make sure you are running premium fuel with Stihl Ultra oil at 50:1. Other have reported carbon fouling of the valves if synthetic oils are not used in the 4-mix. Good Luck.


----------



## ihbase (Dec 8, 2009)

CentaurG2:

Thank you for all of the information. It is very useful. -mike


----------

